# Difference between and fawn and a yearling



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Keep in mind I just started hunting last year...but I hear talk of fawns and yearlings. What's the difference? I assume fawns were born in the current year?
And how do you tell the difference between a doe and buck if there are no signs of antler growth yet, not even a button buck.

Thanks!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

A yearling is an animal it its second year. Older than 1 and less than 2 years old.

Hunters are notorious for referring to fawns as "yearlings".


----------



## MI-Dan (Aug 21, 2008)

radiohead said:


> And how do you tell the difference between a doe and buck if there are no signs of antler growth yet, not even a button buck.
> 
> Thanks!


 Button bucks have a flat head where the antlers will grow and they have a baby face. Does will usually travel with fawns and other does. The matriarch doe will chase away button bucks and bachelor groups will split up this time of year. 

If it's a lone 'doe' look real close. If it's facing you, look between the ear, if it walking away, look somewhere else :help:.


----------



## Impray (Jun 22, 2007)

radiohead said:


> Keep in mind I just started hunting last year...but I hear talk of fawns and yearlings. What's the difference? I assume fawns were born in the current year?
> And how do you tell the difference between a doe and buck if there are no signs of antler growth yet, not even a button buck.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know if this is correct or not, but what I have always been told was fawns have spots, yearlings don't. I do realize that they are the same but that is the way it was told to me. November Sunrise may be correct, but when they get to be a year old they are does and bucks to me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

November is correct. Yearlings are not fawns. Fawns are young of that year...born in the spring and are 6 month old + or -. Yearlings are 18 month olds give or take. The terms tend to get tossed around as one and the same, but they are two distinct age classes. Button bucks are fawns, that 3 point is likely a yearling for example.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Right on Swamp


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Impray said:


> I don't know if this is correct or not, but what I have always been told was fawns have spots, yearlings don't. I do realize that they are the same but that is the way it was told to me. November Sunrise may be correct, but when they get to be a year old they are does and bucks to me.


You were told wrong, and November Sunrise is correct.

A fawn is less than one year old. A yearling is past it's first birthday, but not yet two years old.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Bob S said:


> A fawn is less than one year old. A yearling is past it's first birthday, but not yet two years old.


That's the way I've always understood it to be.

John


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

radiohead said:


> Keep in mind I just started hunting last year...but I hear talk of fawns and yearlings. What's the difference? I assume fawns were born in the current year?
> And how do you tell the difference between a doe and buck if there are no signs of antler growth yet, not even a button buck.
> 
> Thanks!


The difference between them is one year. 

A fawn is a deer in its first year.
A yearling is a deer in its second year.

It's just that simple.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

you get 1/3 less steaks and burger from the fawn.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

To me a fawn and yearling are the same, thats what we always call deer born in the spring.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

The word actually has a meaning - check it out:


> *year·ling*
> Pronunciation: \&#712;yir-li&#331;, &#712;y&#601;r-l&#601;n\
> Function: noun
> Date: 15th century
> ...


Fawns are not yearlings.

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

The difference between button bucks and doe fawns. Study the faces of the two, I always felt button bucks had shorter, kinda budgy look in the face and does had a longer more pointed look. The younger ones also taste alot better than older deer. Let the old breeder go and shoot nice fat 1.5 yr old.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Fawn:1*:* a young deer ; _especially_ *:* one still unweaned or retaining a distinctive baby coat.
Like I said "to me" but thanks for the meaning .


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, considering I just took down a BB by mistake, and a fawn one at that...........here's a pic of my button buck......










Hope that pic showed up.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Landsend, here is your picture.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

so basicly, most of the bucks that people shoot are technicially yearlings according to the actual dictiionary def.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

unclecbass said:


> so basicly, most of the bucks that people shoot are technicially yearlings according to the actual dictiionary def.


Unfortunately, yes. 

Yearling bucks are also the dumbest deer in the woods, which is a big reason so many get killed.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree, a fawn is the first year deer, a yearling is second year. 

However, I can't call that year and a half year old 6 or 8 point a yearling, that to me is a young buck.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Jet08 said:


> I agree, a fawn is the first year deer, a yearling is second year.
> 
> However, I can't call that year and a half year old 6 or 8 point a yearling, that to me is a young buck.


Why not call a spade a spade??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Jet08 said:


> I agree, a fawn is the first year deer, a yearling is second year.
> 
> However, I can't call that year and a half year old 6 or 8 point a yearling, that to me is a young buck.




I don't think anybody is saying that a yearling can't be a young buck as well. Most yearling bucks will have racks of some sort. But a yearling buck is still a yearling.


----------

